# oak park router table



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

i am looking at the plans from the oak-park router table and have a question, on the plan that shows the base cabinet; there are corner blocks that mount at each 90 degree angle at the base. can someone please tell me how these corner blocks are to be mounted. are they glued or nailed or both???

shawn


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi< Reds: I have an Oak-Park router table, it came with some small steel brackets to
secure the table after assembly. The brackets mount with small screws, this still allows the table to be dis-assembled, if needed. The plan I have that came with it shows no blocks. However I would not glue or nail them in place, I would attach them with screws and pre drill the cabinet and blocks. That way it can be taken apart if needed. Hope this helps... Woodnut65


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

*Hmmmm ...*

I thought the table was simply mounted to the base with
plastic knock-down fasteners. 
Are those still being used??


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

i'll try and post a scan of the plan that shows the blocks..................

shawn


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

here is the blueprint of the corner blocks.......how are these mounted?

shawn


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

reds_21 said:


> here is the blueprint of the corner blocks.......how are these mounted?
> 
> shawn



Hello Shawn,

It looks like those are for wheels to attche to and also to support the Corners. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: As far as I know the knock down fasteners are still used. I think the brackets were included to make for a more permanent assembly. I put mine in because I don"t
expect to take it apart. It all depends on what you expect to do with it. I built a bench below mine. I have room to store accessories, router bits etc. I don't expect to take mine apart, but I could if I need to. I have made a lot of changes to the basic table, and have even wired it so that I can kill power with a switch, instead of unplugging it. Woodnut65


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

reds_21,

Did you ever see a picture of the router table built using the same plans?


----------



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

boricua

i have seen pictures a while back on the picture gallery but it seems as if it has been restructured. cause if im not mistaken before when i clicked on it, it would show a bunch of projects with the respected owners name next to it. there were pictures of these table on there but i can't find them anymore....

why you ask? can you provide me with the answers i need?

shawn


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

reds_21,

If you click on the links below, those are pictures of the router table I built with the exact same plans you have. It's not too hard to build. Just start from the base and work your way up. That's what it looks like you're doing, which is good. Just focus on one step at a time. That's what I did. Don't let all those numbers and pictures bother you. They may look like mumbo jumbo to you but if you take it one step at a time you will see how it all comes together little by little. Just take your time and don't rush. I built my table last year and it took me about a month to complete. And that was between my work schedule and days off. The corner blocks that you are talking about...well I used a nail gun and glue. I did get to order the knockdown fasteners but never did end up using them. I used screws, a nail gun and good old woodworkers glue to put it all together. Anyway, that's a small summary of how I built my router table. Later...


http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=514
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=93
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Are you sure it's not forsale? Man you have me green and drooling over that router table.  Hey I just realized we need a green smiley on are icons. To really get the point acrossed.  Nice job Boricua.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Are you sure it's not forsale?


    Naaahh. (making me laugh again...)


Glenmore said:


> Man you have me green and drooling over that router table.


    


Glenmore said:


> Hey I just realized we need a green smiley on are icons. To really get the point acrossed.


 Hey, I agree, I think we should have more smileys with other faces....hehehe...


Glenmore said:


> Nice job Boricua.


Thanks Glenmore!


----------

